# 19V AC Accessories - How to wire?



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

How do I wire these to lights, particularly of different voltages, to make sure I don't fry the bulbs? Or...do I basically just need to use lights that are compatible?

And do I wire in parallel or in series? 

Or...since this is AC...is something completely different than what I'm used to with DC?

And what if the accessory doesn't list a voltage?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Accessory voltage is standard they operate at 19 volts. Unless you got something different.


----------



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

Hrm...no, I just saw some lights and things that were listed as different voltages. And good to know that if it isn't listed, it's 19V.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Boy you ask the hard questions. Let us assume 14VAC. OK here goes. Most LEDs have a voltage requirement. for instance. If you have 2 7VAC you would wire them in series. if you have 4 7VAC lamps you would make pairs in series and then take your 2 pairs and connect them in parallel. One paralell legs make sure the voltage drop across any one leg equals 14VAC. ie. 7 2VAC bulbs would be connected in series, and then added to the above as a paralell leg.

Hope this helps.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't think the question is that difficult. Aren't we discussing common accessories that you buy? Wiring bulbs of different voltages for lighting is different. It's a case by case thing so I imagine the question would be more specific.
For any lights you consider AC,DC, voltage, amperage, LED or incandescent.


----------



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, these were what instigated the question. They have 17-21V ones as well. I was going to use them to light structures. 

I also have a few other light accessories I grabbed and didn't know what the voltage was on those - all HO scale.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

as long as you don't go over there maximum voltage they will not burn up if you go lower than there maximum it will not hurt them it will just make them dimmer. this however would not apply to LED's but since the ones in the link are incandesent it will not matter just make sure the transformer in question does not exceed the maximum of the bulbs.


----------

